# could not wait any longer for P287/288



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

I decided to go out and replace my reciever,got sick of waiting for software update(s) for the 811.no dolby digital for 2 years.
purchased a pioneer dsx d 814s. to replace Awia reciever.
 all is fine now with new reciever.
bought on ebay(new)for $149.00.saved $150.00....$299.99 at circuitcity.
anyone else have this reciever?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have heard good things about it.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

If anyone else wants to try this solution, you should go out and buy a (cheap, some would say worthless  ) Sony receiver like mine. Not without its own set of issues, but at least no DD problems here!  I'm still on my original SW, P284.  (Maybe just for temporary? :shrug: )

(EDIT: The "temporary" comment was meant to be about the receiver, NOT the SW, just to clarify.  )


----------



## smoke (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm about to do the same. Any recommendations that won't break the bank until a fix comes out. All those HD channels sure have a pretty picture--but would sure like some DD sound.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

I rather have 288....


----------

